# Youth Season



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I would like to remind people that the youth season for pheasants unlike the waterfowl,you must be 12 years of age. I have had several people in the last week ask permission only to find out there child was under 12. Good luck to those who participate.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Be careful with those dogs they will not take much in this heat. Hunt near the water, all the birds we shot today were by water. Good luck


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Took my daughter out this morning, her second time hunting, the first was the Delta hunt a couple of weeks ago. 
She said that pheasant hunting was not quit as fun, but I had bought her some new boots and they were slipping on the back of her heel so she was uncomfortable. 
Anyways we just went out by the Dakota Hunt Club by Grand Forks there is a few crp fields and a little plot land out there that has a few birds on them. Driving out there we saw four roosters and six hens on the road so I just eased them into the ditch, parked and got the dog out. we went down the ditch into the field and flushed them and she just said they scared her so she didn't shoot. we did flush another rooster in another field that she did get to shoot at so I was happy with her there. She said she had a good time but it was to hot to continue. Good luck every one else.


----------

